# Hypo with Blizzard



## Shiraz (Oct 26, 2008)

I've got a male hypo which I've bred with a high yellow to give a high yellow and a hypo. I'm looking to get e female blizzard as always wanted one and was wondering what hatchlings I'd get from mating the blizzard with the hypo.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

You will get Hypos and normals (high yellow) het for Blizzard.


----------



## Shiraz (Oct 26, 2008)

What do you mean by het for blizzard as still learning about the different types of leo.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Meaning the Leo will only carry one copy (heterozygous) of the Blizzard mutation. As Blizzard is a recessive mutation, it must carry two copies (homozygous) for it to be visually a blizzard. This means both parents Leos must pass on a copy of the blizzard gene.
As only one parent is carrying the blizzard mutation, and is homozygous, all offspring will be heterozygous (het) for blizzard.

Get it? I know it can be a bit overwhelming when you first learn this stuff.


----------



## Shiraz (Oct 26, 2008)

Criky that does sound confussing but in a way it makes kinda sense. Do you have any pics of the sort of het blizzard I could expect please.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

As blizzard is recessive, the het form is not visual. Generally speaking, you cannot tell a recessive het from a non het.

The stickies on the top of this section are an excellent start to learning genetics, also this link....

Articles

.... is an excellent intro into genetics. Read these, if you have any questions feel free to post them.

The above can explain the concepts much better than I can in a short post


----------



## Shiraz (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for that and will have a good read off that tonight. Also is it best not to breed 2 leos from the same family together as heard some people say this is ok which I find suprising.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

In our culture, we believe it to be immoral yes. Read this thread....

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/174682-inbreeding-depression-facts.html


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

As mike has said generally you can't visually tell if a gecko is het for a ressesive trait, but with geckos that are het for patternless and blizzard it is commonly seen that these geckos are more heavily speckled.

This is not a rule though and in some cases you may not find this fits.


----------



## Shiraz (Oct 26, 2008)

This is all great info thanks and hope to get my new blizzard at the weekend.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Shiraz said:


> This is all great info thanks and hope to get my new blizzard at the weekend.


good luck, Blizzards are one of my favourite morphs


----------

